# OTA Low Band VHF Channel 2-6



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

How many people have a problem with low band (chan 2-6) VHF reception? I am thinking that the 942 has big problems with low band VHF. Any of my other OTA channels do not have a problem. On my problem channel, WWMT (channel 2 remapped to 3.1), any time that someone turns on a light in my house, the reception blips, and sometimes I get the dreaded yellow screen of death. I have a large directional antenna on my roof, and get 98% signal strength on that channel.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

Of course we're both in the same market with the same problem channel.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

I think the 942 has problems with OTA reception in any case. I get a much stronger signal from my TV's OTA. Also, the 942's automatic scan does not pick up ANYTHING, I have to manually add the channels. Whereas my TV's OTA picks up all the DTV signals.


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

zephyr said:


> Of course we're both in the same market with the same problem channel.


Actually, that makes three of us! 

I just swapped out a 921 for a 942 and noticed the same thing. The 921 was able to pull in WWMT-DT about 80% of the time. The 942 is only able to do it about 20% of the time.

The strange thing is that WGVK-DT (channel 5) comes in great on the 942. My 921 could not pull in WGVK-DT nearly as well. Perhaps it is only the lowest of the low channel numbers that the 942 has a problem with. I'm also having some problems with WOTV-DT (channel 20) that I did not have with the 921.

Another thing I have noticed is that even on the 921, WWMT-DT is toughest to receive during the winter. In the summer, even with frequent skip from across the lake, WWMT-DT comes in much more reliably. Were you getting better reception earlier in the year?

The best way I have found so far to diagnose the problem is to take a careful look at the analog channel 3 signal. It is adjacent to channel 2, so any broad band interference problems should be similar. When digital channel 3 doesn't come in, I often see horizontal bands of light snow across analog channel 3. The analog picture is slightly grainy, but I do see some evidence of light interference coming from the sparse dots in the horizontal bands. My current hypothesis is that this type of mild electrical interference plays havoc on the digital signal.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

VHF reception is bad by nature....that is why most station will abandon the extra bad freq of 2-7....


----------

